# ازح الغبار عن قلبك



## candy shop (30 يوليو 2008)

مشاغل الحياة.. كثيرة.. ومهمة.. ولكننا للأسف نقوم بها على حساب من نحب
فمن أجل العمل أوالدراسه.. نضحي بالجلوس مع أهالينا.. وتضيع علينا الايام والسنين
وتفوتنا مواقف كانت ستكون ذكريات جميلة

*******

متى آخر مره قبلت رأس امك؟
هل شكرت أباك على تربيته لك؟
زوجتك.. متى آخر مرة قلت لها: احبك؟
ومتى تتنازل وتبتسم لاختك التي لم تعطها فرصة يوماً؟
أخوك الصغير يكبر.. هل تعرف عنه شيئاً؟
هل يعرف صديقك قيمته عندك؟
وازن بين أولوياتك.. ولا تدفن قلبك بمشاغل الحياة
فأنت بالنهاية ..
إنسان يعيش بقلبه ..

*******

لا تظن أن الحب يموت ..
فبالرغم من هشاشته فهو يدوم طويلاً
استقيظ.. وأزح الغبار عن قلبك ولا تيأس
فجر طاقات الخير في داخلك
فهناك شخص حولك بالتأكيد.. يحتاج لأن يعرف قيمته لديك

*******

ابتسامة صادقة.. كلمة بسيطة.. أو رسالة قصيرة. لن تاخذ من وقتك 5 دقائق.. من أصل 1440 دقيقة في اليوم
وستكون أغلى وأثمن خمسة دقائق.. لمتلقيها
اصنع لنفسك معروفاً.. وادخل على قلبك وقلب غيرك السرور
قم الآن.. قبل فوات الاوان
قبل ان تندم انك لم تعبر لهم يوماً عن مشاعرك
قم الآن.. فالحياة قصيرة.. جداً

منقول​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 يوليو 2008)

candy shop قال:


> ​
> لا تظن أن الحب يموت ..
> فبالرغم من هشاشته فهو يدوم طويلاً
> استقيظ.. وأزح الغبار عن قلبك ولا تيأس
> ...



تحفة بجد ياماما كاندى 
تسلم ايديكي​


----------



## totty (30 يوليو 2008)

_



			ابتسامة صادقة.. كلمة بسيطة.. أو رسالة قصيرة. لن تاخذ من وقتك 5 دقائق.. من أصل 1440 دقيقة في اليوم
وستكون أغلى وأثمن خمسة دقائق.. لمتلقيها
اصنع لنفسك معروفاً.. وادخل على قلبك وقلب غيرك السرور
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

_

*كلام حلو اوووى يا مامتى وسهل وبسيط اوووى انه يحصل

ميرسى يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## *malk (31 يوليو 2008)

*جمييييييييييل اوى ياكاندى*

*ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## meri (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازح الغبار عن قلبك*

جميلة قووووووووووى
شكراااااااااااااا ليكى


----------



## candy shop (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك*



y_a_r_a قال:


> تحفة بجد ياماما كاندى
> تسلم ايديكي
> [/center]



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك*



totty قال:


> *كلام حلو اوووى يا مامتى وسهل وبسيط اوووى انه يحصل
> 
> ميرسى يا حبيبتى*​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا يا توتى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك*



keky قال:


> *جمييييييييييل اوى ياكاندى*
> 
> *ميرسى يا قمر*




العفو يا حبيبتى  يا سكر​


----------



## candy shop (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ازح الغبار عن قلبك*



meri قال:


> جميلة قووووووووووى
> شكراااااااااااااا ليكى



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## ramy299 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ازح الغبار عن قلبك*



candy shop قال:


> مشاغل الحياة.. كثيرة.. ومهمة.. ولكننا للأسف نقوم بها على حساب من نحب
> فمن أجل العمل أوالدراسه.. نضحي بالجلوس مع أهالينا.. وتضيع علينا الايام والسنين
> وتفوتنا مواقف كانت ستكون ذكريات جميلة
> 
> ...





للسف مفيش حب انهردا انا مبعترفش ان فى حب حقيقى


----------



## candy shop (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ازح الغبار عن قلبك*



ramy299 قال:


> للسف مفيش حب انهردا انا مبعترفش ان فى حب حقيقى



الحب الحقيقى موجود

المهم الاختيار السليم

شكراااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*






مشاغل الحياة.. كثيرة.. ومهمة.. ولكننا للأسف نقوم بها على حساب من نحب
فمن أجل العمل أوالدراسه.. نضحي بالجلوس مع أهالينا.. وتضيع علينا الايام والسنين
وتفوتنا مواقف كانت ستكون ذكريات جميلة
*******




متى آخر مره قبلت رأس امك؟
هل شكرت أباك على تربيته لك؟
زوجتك.. متى آخر مرة قلت لها: احبك؟
ومتى تتنازل وتبتسم لاختك التي لم تعطها فرصة يوماً؟
أخوك الصغير يكبر.. هل تعرف عنه شيئاً؟
هل يعرف صديقك قيمته عندك؟
وازن بين أولوياتك.. ولا تدفن قلبك بمشاغل الحياة
فأنت بالنهاية ..
إنسان يعيش بقلبه ..
*******
لا تظن أن الحب يموت ..
فبالرغم من هشاشته فهو يدوم طويلاً
استقيظ.. وأزح الغبار عن قلبك ولا تيأس
فجر طاقات الخير في داخلك
فهناك شخص حولك بالتأكيد.. يحتاج لأن يعرف قيمته لديك
*******




ابتسامة صادقة.. كلمة بسيطة.. أو رسالة قصيرة. لن تاخذ من وقتك 5 دقائق.. من أصل 1440 دقيقة في اليوم
وستكون أغلى وأثمن خمسة دقائق.. لمتلقيها
اصنع لنفسك معروفاً.. وادخل على قلبك وقلب غيرك السرور
قم الآن.. قبل فوات الاوان
قبل ان تندم انك لم تعبر لهم يوماً عن مشاعرك
قم الآن.. فالحياة قصيرة.. جداً​ 
 
ندعوكم للاشتراك معنا فى الجروب 
​

​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*

_*ميرسي على الموضوع يا باشا 
هو فعلا موضوع هايل​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*

مرسىىىىىىىى على مروووووورك يا بنت الملك 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*

*موضوع مهم جدااا في حياتنا


مرسي ليك كوكو​*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*

_ميرسى على المو ضوع الراااائع ياكوكو

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدااا في حياتنا​*
> 
> 
> 
> *مرسي ليك كوكو*​


 
مرسىىىىىىى على مرووووورك يامايكل 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _ميرسى على المو ضوع الراااائع ياكوكو​_
> 
> 
> 
> _ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


 
مرسىىىىىىى على مرووووورك يافيبى 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## sosana (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*



> ابتسامة صادقة.. كلمة بسيطة.. أو رسالة قصيرة. لن تاخذ من وقتك 5 دقائق.. من أصل 1440 دقيقة في اليوم
> وستكون أغلى وأثمن خمسة دقائق.. لمتلقيها
> اصنع لنفسك معروفاً.. وادخل على قلبك وقلب غيرك السرور
> قم الآن.. قبل فوات الاوان
> ...


موضوع حلو اووووي
ميرسي يا كوكومان على الكلمات الرائعة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*

مرسىىىىىىى على مرووووورك ياسوسنا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*



kokoman قال:


> مشاغل الحياة.. كثيرة.. ومهمة.. ولكننا للأسف نقوم بها على حساب من نحب
> فمن أجل العمل أوالدراسه.. نضحي بالجلوس مع أهالينا.. وتضيع علينا الايام والسنين
> وتفوتنا مواقف كانت ستكون ذكريات جميلة
> *******
> ...




اصنع لنفسك معروفاً.. وادخل على قلبك وقلب غيرك السرور


*جميل  كل كلام عن الحب او المحبة
مشكور كوكو
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح




*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*



كليم متى قال:


> اصنع لنفسك معروفاً.. وادخل على قلبك وقلب غيرك السرور
> 
> 
> *جميل كل كلام عن الحب او المحبة*
> ...


 
مرسىىىىىىى على مرووووورك ياكليم متى  
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## candy shop (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*


مشاغل الحياة.. كثيرة.. ومهمة.. ولكننا للأسف نقوم بها على حساب من نحب
فمن أجل العمل أوالدراسه.. نضحي بالجلوس مع أهالينا.. وتضيع علينا الايام والسنين
وتفوتنا مواقف كانت ستكون ذكريات جميلة​
*******​​​متى آخر مره قبلت رأس امك؟
هل شكرت أباك على تربيته لك؟
زوجتك.. متى آخر مرة قلت لها: احبك؟
ومتى تتنازل وتبتسم لاختك التي لم تعطها فرصة يوماً؟
أخوك الصغير يكبر.. هل تعرف عنه شيئاً؟
هل يعرف صديقك قيمته عندك؟
وازن بين أولوياتك.. ولا تدفن قلبك بمشاغل الحياة
فأنت بالنهاية ..
إنسان يعيش بقلبه ..​​​
*******​لا تظن أن الحب يموت ..
فبالرغم من هشاشته فهو يدوم طويلاً
استقيظ.. وأزح الغبار عن قلبك ولا تيأس
فجر طاقات الخير في داخلك
فهناك شخص حولك بالتأكيد.. يحتاج لأن يعرف قيمته لديك​​​
*******
​ابتسامة صادقة.. كلمة بسيطة.. أو رسالة قصيرة. لن تاخذ من وقتك 5 دقائق.. من أصل 1440 دقيقة في اليوم
وستكون أغلى وأثمن خمسة دقائق.. لمتلقيها
اصنع لنفسك معروفاً.. وادخل على قلبك وقلب غيرك السرور
قم الآن.. قبل فوات الاوان
قبل ان تندم انك لم تعبر لهم يوماً عن مشاعرك
قم الآن.. فالحياة قصيرة.. جداً​​

منقول
​


----------



## amjad-ri (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*

*



			هل شكرت أباك على تربيته لك؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

للاسف  لم  افعل

لاني لم اره

لكني  اشكر امي
هي التي  اوصلتني  الى ما انا عليه



شكرا على الموضوع

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## sosana (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*




> ابتسامة صادقة.. كلمة بسيطة.. أو رسالة قصيرة. لن تاخذ من وقتك 5 دقائق.. من أصل 1440 دقيقة في اليوم
> وستكون أغلى وأثمن خمسة دقائق.. لمتلقيها
> اصنع لنفسك معروفاً.. وادخل على قلبك وقلب غيرك السرور
> قم الآن.. قبل فوات الاوان
> ...



موضوع بجد حو اوووي 
تسلم ايدك يا كاندي عى النصيحة الغالية دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*

_



ابتسامة صادقة.. كلمة بسيطة.. أو رسالة قصيرة. لن تاخذ من وقتك 5 دقائق.. من أصل 1440 دقيقة في اليوم
وستكون أغلى وأثمن خمسة دقائق.. لمتلقيها
اصنع لنفسك معروفاً.. وادخل على قلبك وقلب غيرك السرور​

أنقر للتوسيع...

كلام جميل جدا ومهم للى حابب يغير حياته للاجمل وللاحسن
ميرسى كتييير على الموضوع الجميييل
تسلم ايدك 
مشكووووووووره​_


----------



## candy shop (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*



amjad-ri قال:


> _*للاسف لم افعل*_​
> _*لاني لم اره*_​
> _*لكني اشكر امي*_
> _*هي التي اوصلتني الى ما انا عليه*_​
> ...


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا امجد

ربنا يخليهالك​


----------



## candy shop (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*



sosana قال:


> موضوع بجد حو اوووي
> تسلم ايدك يا كاندي عى النصيحة الغالية دي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _كلام جميل جدا ومهم للى حابب يغير حياته للاجمل وللاحسن_
> _ميرسى كتييير على الموضوع الجميييل_
> _تسلم ايدك _
> 
> _مشكووووووووره_​


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mina_picasso (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*

*مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل دة. :146ec:

بس عايز اقول حاجة:




			أو رسالة قصيرة. لن تاخذ من وقتك 5 دقائق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أنت عايزة تخلصي رصيدنا ولا اية :nunu0000: 

انت تبع شركة ام نبيل ولا ايه ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## candy shop (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*



mina_picasso قال:


> *مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل دة. :146ec:​*
> 
> *بس عايز اقول حاجة:*​
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههه

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*


----------



## saf_saf (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*

موضوع جميل.-1-متى آخر مره قبلت رأس امك؟(مبارح لما اشترتلي الجيتار) -2-هل شكرت أباك على تربيته لك؟(نعم بالتأكيد ودائما بقول له اني ورثت منه حاجات كثيرة حلوة)-3-زوجتك.. متى آخر مرة قلت لها: احبك؟(مش متجوز)-4-ومتى تتنازل وتبتسم لاختك التي لم تعطها فرصة يوماً؟(دي بالذات بحاول أعملها دائما لاني بشوف اني لما بعمل كدة حأكسب محبتها وبنفس الوقت أكتسب تجربة في تعاملي مع البنات مستقبلا سواء كانوا بناتي او مراتي)-5- أخوك الصغير يكبر.. هل تعرف عنه شيئاً؟(معنديش والحمد لله ده انا كنت أشيب من بدري)-6-هل يعرف صديقك قيمته عندك؟(ليس جميع اصدقائي لاني عرفت مؤخرا ان مش كل الناس ممكن يكونوا صحابنا المقربين حتى لو احنا كنا عايزينهم يكونوا كده) على فكرة باقي الكلام صحيح وزي ما قال توني_تون بانو الموضوع للي حابب يغير حياته....وميرسي ياcandy shop


----------



## candy shop (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


>


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*



saf_saf قال:


> موضوع جميل.-1-متى آخر مره قبلت رأس امك؟(مبارح لما اشترتلي الجيتار) -2-هل شكرت أباك على تربيته لك؟(نعم بالتأكيد ودائما بقول له اني ورثت منه حاجات كثيرة حلوة)-3-زوجتك.. متى آخر مرة قلت لها: احبك؟(مش متجوز)-4-ومتى تتنازل وتبتسم لاختك التي لم تعطها فرصة يوماً؟(دي بالذات بحاول أعملها دائما لاني بشوف اني لما بعمل كدة حأكسب محبتها وبنفس الوقت أكتسب تجربة في تعاملي مع البنات مستقبلا سواء كانوا بناتي او مراتي)-5- أخوك الصغير يكبر.. هل تعرف عنه شيئاً؟(معنديش والحمد لله ده انا كنت أشيب من بدري)-6-هل يعرف صديقك قيمته عندك؟(ليس جميع اصدقائي لاني عرفت مؤخرا ان مش كل الناس ممكن يكونوا صحابنا المقربين حتى لو احنا كنا عايزينهم يكونوا كده) على فكرة باقي الكلام صحيح وزي ما قال توني_تون بانو الموضوع للي حابب يغير حياته....وميرسي ياcandy shop


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## monmooon (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*

شكراً ليك علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!!*



monmooon قال:


> شكراً ليك علي الموضوع الرائع


 
شكرااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------

